# I've been smoked by a Carrera 4!!!



## Othman Marafie (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

you wont beat it. even if you did reach 400 rwhp which is unlikely without an engine rebuild after that many miles, the porsche is, 1 all wheel drive. which will always beat rear wheel off the line. and 2, 600 pounds lighter that the stock gto. i would cut my losses and let it be.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^^^ I disagree entirely. These engines are built to last well over 150k miles. Hell, there are guys over on the other forum with over 100k miles pushing near 500 to the wheels. 

OP, with those mods and a bigger stall, with an awesome tune, you will definitely give that Porsche a run for its money. You gotta realize that although your 600lbs heavier, you'll be at close near 450 rwhp, if not over. Take care of the engine and you'll be running strong for many years to come


----------



## oz_monaro (Jun 16, 2011)

If your thinking cam, get some heads while your at it. If money isn't an option get a fast 102, heads, cam, headers, exhaust, stall. or just keep the car stock and hit it with a 150-200 shot of nitrous


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your an auto. It will own you from a roll due to gearing and it will own you from a dig because its AWD.

Your gonna need more the a few boltons and a cam to play.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

:agree


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Carrarra 4 is a serious car, costing serious money. Yes, you can build up to beat him in a drag race.. Then he is going to turn and walk you.. Porsche has been doing this for years, the employees have Porsches and drive them daily on the autobahn and give imput to the factory. A Carrerra 4 is $100K or so, yours is... 
I had a 78 427 Corvette that I shipped to Germany while in the AF, 1991, pulled on the Bahn with the ultimate Corvette.. At 100 MPH a 968 pulled up to race, I was at 4200 RPM, he was race ready, I just waved at him.. Euro cars are fast.. They do it daily, I went to the Porsche factory and Museum, nice stuff.. If they have the money to buy the car, they have the money to mod it to beat you.. If they care..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah you can beat him in a drag race- just drop in an LS7 with twin turbo set up, just hope there's no turns on the race course


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

It would not bother me at all to get smoked by a $100K car. I get smoked by $10,000 cars all the time at the drag strip. Im running high 12's and I would like to be faster but I cannot have the fastest car in the world so why rush out and mod my car into something less reliable and annoying? I can drive to the drag strip with my a/c on cruising at 2000 rpm and pull onto the track snap off a 12 sec quarter mile. :cheers


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Your an auto. It will own you from a roll due to gearing and it will own you from a dig because its AWD.
> 
> Your gonna need more the a few boltons and a cam to play.



i agree with that. and you have to remember, displacement isnt everything. look at the nissan gt-r. thats got a v6 that puts down 465 horses. in general american cars are outrageously restricted and under-tuned. if you put the ls1 in the hands of say bmw or mercedes i bet they would be able to pull 500+ out of it without sacrificing drivibility our reliability.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You don't want to fill out a form to have an expert help you but just want to drop in a cam with big specs and take internet advise? You might end up OK or might end up mediocre. The right stall, heads, cam, injectors, intake and exhaust could get you into useable mid400 RWHP and more than make up for the weight difference. . . as long as he doesn't do the same thing


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

dude515 said:


> i agree with that. and you have to remember, displacement isnt everything. look at the nissan gt-r. thats got a v6 that puts down 465 horses. in general american cars are outrageously restricted and under-tuned. if you put the ls1 in the hands of say bmw or mercedes i bet they would be able to pull 500+ out of it without sacrificing drivibility our reliability.


Have you seen the ZR1 motor? 622 HP, driveable, mileage and a super small package.. 
I think America is there, but they produce the car with soft tunes. The Vette keeps up nice to the other super cars at a budget price.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

true, but they put the same motor in the CTS-V sans 70 hp. why? i know america has the potential, but even the vettes have problems. ever given the rear bumper on a new vette a push? the whole thing caves inward. btw niceville is a great place. i come from gulf shores :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

dude515 said:


> true, but they put the same motor in the CTS-V sans 70 hp. why? i know america has the potential, but even the vettes have problems. ever given the rear bumper on a new vette a push? the whole thing caves inward. btw niceville is a great place. i come from gulf shores :cheers


Gulf Shores, cool, went there a couple weeks ago, Perdido Key is real nice. You may push in on it, but it comes right back out. They are built light, even compared to the older Vettes. The CTS-V gets the LSA motor. It said 600 HP on the site I looked at. They said the LS-9 didn't have the torque for the heavier caddy, so they made the LSA.
As for the LS-1, 1 hp per cube has been good performance. Now, hp is rated net not gross as back in the day. So, the 345HP LS-1 is probably 400 gross horse power and get 26 MPG in my Vette. That's really good in my book. My old 5.0 mustang with 225 HP got 15 MPG.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

cts-v specs

2011 Cadillac CTS-V Base Sedan 6.2L V8 Supercharger 6-speed Manual Features and Specs

severely detuned lsa.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

ok you do that. gut your interior, replace all your glass, pull all your speakers, go on a diet, and run on an empty gas tank. the c5 wieghs around 580 pounds less than a gto. before you go race him, try racing a crotch rocket and learn something about power to weight ratio.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

not to be a **** but grow up i know its fun to beat people but what is it gonna solve by dumping almost 3 grand or more into your car to beat some cocky prick with a carrera if ur car has 90k miles take care of it dont try to add 150hp and think everything is going to run perfect i know the ls series are bullet proof but come on man from one gto owner to another dont make us look stupid


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

RJ_05GTO said:


> It would not bother me at all to get smoked by a $100K car. I get smoked by $10,000 cars all the time at the drag strip. Im running high 12's and I would like to be faster but I cannot have the fastest car in the world so why rush out and mod my car into something less reliable and annoying? I can drive to the drag strip with my a/c on cruising at 2000 rpm and pull onto the track snap off a 12 sec quarter mile. :cheers


:agree No matter how much money you spend or how much HP you end up with, there is always someone out there that will blow your doors off.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Rukee said:


> :agree No matter how much money you spend or how much HP you end up with, there is always someone out there that will blow your doors off.


Tell that to this guy....
Worlds Fastest Street Legal Car - 0 to 60 MPH in 1 second - YouTube


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

nicayotte said:


> Tell that to this guy....
> Worlds Fastest Street Legal Car - 0 to 60 MPH in 1 second - YouTube


Amazing!! Give it alittle time though, someone will build something faster. 
Uncle E's car will be done soon....


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Amazing!! Give it alittle time though, someone will build something faster.
> Uncle E's car will be done soon....


It seems ridiculous to have a car do 0 to 60 in one second, I would love to see it in person :lol:


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Rukee said:


> Amazing!! Give it alittle time though, someone will build something faster.
> Uncle E's car will be done soon....


tim lynch's mustang 6.60 1/4 mile and im pretty sure its street legal


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

driven to the track in the rain and then a 6.95


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

driven to the track in the rain and then a 6.95[/QUOTE]

That is incredible, must be a turbo/nitrous car. They have 900 CI cars on nitrous that have "small" cams in them that make incredible power, like this one. I have fun playing, but know that I will never be fastest anything out there. We had grudge racing on a dif forum and I got beat in my vette and truck by 6 second 1/8th cars 3 times. End of the day, I was driving a Vette, and they were in a gutted out Civic, soo. I wouldn't dump the money in to beat anyone, build it for yourself and the timeslip.:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

If you really want to see if you are a better driver than this guy challenge him to a match race with identical cars- and then go down to the local rent a car and get 2 of the same vehicle- this can prove who the better DRIVER is- As far as fast cars go its the guy with the biggest wallet-- dont forget the optional insurance


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Specifications Porsche 911 Carrera 4 and 4S

VEHICLE TYPE: rear-engine, 4-wheel-drive, 2+2-passenger, 2-door coupe


BASE PRICE: $77,865-$87,865


ENGINE TYPES: DOHC 24-valve 3.6-liter flat-6, 321 hp, 273 lb-ft; DOHC 24-valve 3.8-liter flat-6, 350 hp, 295 lb-ft


TRANSMISSIONS: 5-speed automatic with manumatic shifting, 6-speed manual


DIMENSIONS:
Wheelbase: 92.5 in Length: 174.3 in
Width: 72.9 in Height: 51.2-51.6 in
Curb weight: 3350-3500 lb


PERFORMANCE RATINGS ( C/D EST, 6-SP MAN):
Zero to 60 mph: 4.5-4.8 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 12.9-13.2 sec
Top speed (drag limited): 174-179 mph

PROJECTED FUEL ECONOMY (MFR'S EST):
European urban cycle: 13-14 mpg
extra-urban cycle: 27-28 mpg
combined: 20-21 mpg 

Whats the problem we can run these times with just bolt ons. Besides a street car is a car with all its original equipment intact with high horsepower and a car that is tubbed is a race car driven on the street big difference-----danfigg


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

It's just anecdotal, but I had a run-in with a Carrera 4 about a week ago. I guess he got pissed off because I was tailgating him. It was a single-lane back road, so no crazy stuff, but he just couldn't shake me. It has to suck to have a Porsche and you can't lose a five-year old Pontiac that's a third of the price.


----------

